# Tack(s) on High Grade Road



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

The ass-clown(s?) in the Deer Creek/High Grade Road area is throwing small tacks on the road again. Picked one up in my front tire this afternoon. It matched the description of the ones reported in Parmalee Gulch last week. 

Fortunately, I found it just after a brief stop at the top, so no harm done (other than the time to fix the flat and the cost of a tube/cartridge). I really hope they find out who's doing this someday and charge them with reckless endangerment.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the warning. High Grade is one of my favorite Sunday morning rides. I will keep my eyes open tomorrow.

On a moral note. I cannot believe how some malicious a**holes can find this acceptable behavior. Unfortunately it is probably going to take a rider going down hard or over the edge and getting hurt badly for any kind of law enforcement reaction to these tack incidents.

When I have discussed how dangerous this is with non cyclists, I always use the comparison of putting down a spike strip in a tricky corner on a mtn road for their cars. Funny how they never like the thought of that happening to them while driving.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks OldChipper, I am heading there tomorrow myself. 

It makes no sense to me why people feel the need to do things like this, or to throw apples out their windows at cyclists, yell obscentities, etc.

It would be sweet revenge if the person responsible for throwing the tacks gets a flat on their own car from them.............


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Small dark tacks were thrown on the road a few summers ago as well. I flatted just up past the guardrails. Everytime I ride there I always try to smile and wave at the locals, but I guess that didn't help.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

I flatted both tires on Parmalee today due to tacks.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Should we all report every instance to local law enforcement? If we can establish a pattern, they're more likely to do something since, if a pattern existed and someone get injured (god forbid), they (local law) are potentially liable as well if they didn't take any action.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Report it, that way they if they ever find the responsible party, they can link the other incidents. Maybe even up the charges.


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

FR hokeypokey said:


> When I have discussed how dangerous this is with non cyclists, I always use the comparison of putting down a spike strip in a tricky corner on a mtn road for their cars. Funny how they never like the thought of that happening to them while driving.


I've thought about large caltrops in the parts of the road where cars drive. At climbing speeds, they should be easily visible to cyclists. Or a single spike (hollowed, of course, to better deflate tires) cemented into a hole drilled close to the center of the road where only the left tires of vehicles go. The advantage would be that that spike would be reusable.

Tacks for cyclists are placed on weekend nights. Caltrops for cars would best be deployed in the night right so they're on the road when the locals are leaving for their pathetic jobs (if they even have jobs).


----------



## RB Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like the reports have resonated with local law enforcement and with the media. Hopefully the exposure is enough to put a halt to these cowards.

9 News Article


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Rode Deer Creek just a few minutes ago. It's beautiful. The county is really sweeping the snot out of it. The road is so clean, you could eat off it. The other day I saw 3 separate sheriff's vehicles patrolling. Today I saw no tacks, no sheriffs, and one deer.

Here's hoping that the weekend goes smoothly and safely for everyone involved, and likewise for the Colorado Pro Tour Challenge.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I ran over a tack on Deer Creek Canyon road recently with tubular wheels. Thank god for caffe latex or I would have been screwed!

Those a$$holes that live up there and off of High Grade are a bunch of angry individuals. They will lay on the horn even if you are riding a line very close to the side of the road.. Bike/Car road rage going on quite frequently in those areas..


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 23, 2007)

Now with tubeless road tires it is even more dangerous as I imagine the tires probably come of the rim easier than tubed tires. When that happens......you go down. Trust me on that one.

I imagine it will take along while until cyclist learn to report it every time. 

911 because police should come out and clean up the road.....EVERY TIME. 
THEN, they will care about it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

if the tack attacks are frequent enough, I'd buy one of those 4-ft wide magnets that roofers use to clear a job site of nails.

attach it to a vehicle and drive the route prior to the ride. should help remove a lot of the problem.

just a thought...


----------



## trentpaulk (Aug 24, 2011)

This is really a shame.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

glovemtb said:


> Now with tubeless road tires it is even more dangerous as I imagine the tires probably come of the rim easier than tubed tires. When that happens......you go down. Trust me on that one.
> ... it.


Actually no...you are much better off with certified tubeless and tubeless (not getto) rims as the CF bead lock will not come off. High Grade is practically my back yard and the downhill is why I went to the Shimano c24 wh 7900 TL and Spec Turbo TL's. Further I prefer tubeless over the Deer Creek area rather than tubular (although Enzo, I also use caffe latex :thumbsup: )

Speaking of High Grade...wife and friends and I finished the century ride of the Deer Creek Challenge. The entire course was clean...outstanding showing without "tack-guy" mucking it up.


----------

